# Free vector t-shirt templates



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all, 

I've just uploaded a set of 9 vector templates - mens and womens tshirts, polos, hoodies and more. 

Feel free to download them for tshirt mockups, website, flyers etc. 

Please let me know if you have any feedback!


Free Blank T-shirt Templates


----------



## ejfuentz (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, thank you will look into it.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for the images, Kristi. They are lovely. I am about to download them now.

Kim


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

ASI uses ESP as a marketing tool. What other tools are available? ESP is rather costly.


----------

